# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  HEKTR (Humanoid Engageable Kinetic Training Robot), realistic tactical training for military, law enforcement, and private shooting clubs, MVP LLC, Lincoln, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Mobile Virtual Player LLC (MVP LLC)

Website - mvptactical.com

facebook.com/mvptactical

twitter.com/TacticalMvp

instagram.com/mvptactical

Playlist "MVP || Tactical"

----------


## Airicist

MVP || Tactical intro: HEKTR

Jan 19, 2019




> HEKTR (Humanoid Engageable Kinetic Training Robot) is revolutionizing realistic tactical training for Military, Law Enforcement, and Private Shooting Clubs. Trainees can now use this highly mobile and realistic training system to replicate safe field-relevant experience.

----------


## Airicist

MVP's robotic dummy is moving from the football field to battle field

Premiered March 2, 2020




> MVP built a robotic tackle dummy for the Dartmouth football team. Now that technology is being used to teach the military to shoot.

----------

